# Bring the Noise



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

After painting models for my brother for a while, I have finally gotten around to making and army myself.
Being that Fulgrim was my favorite book in the Heresy series,
The Emperor's kids was the way for me.
I hope you all like them. Comments, crits and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

all these were taken with a cell phone so sorry for some of the blurriness.

The left hand was replaced with a soul grinder claw that I had extra. 
The fire sword was done with bits of cotton, smothered in glue. Then pulled over the blade. Then painted.

I still have a few touch ups to do but the general idea of what I was going for is there.


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great work, that DP is awsome.The conversions are good, and the purple just screams Slaanesh. Keep up the good work, looking forward to more.+rep


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

BASS!!! How low can you go?


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

First of the noise marines.
Started small no fancy weapon or poses.
I am very happy that i got the gw Emperor's Children shoulder pads. They look fantastic painted up.
and yes i know the color scheme looks like Bret Heart.
That was the first thing my wife said when she saw it.
Hope you all like.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

if you mix skull white with warlock purple (or whatever the non dark purple color is) you get a very convincing tentacle pink. it takes a little doing to get the mix just right.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Hired Goon said:


> and yes i know the color scheme looks like Bret Heart.


Please make them some wraparound shades :biggrin:

Great work on the conversion for the DP, he looks damnably cool.

Only C&C i would add is that your purples and blacks could use some highlighting.


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

Rocked this guy out today.










I am digging the pink and black combo. Looks kinda evil, badass, and beautiful all at the same time. IMO

What would you highlight the black with?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Hired Goon said:


> What would you highlight the black with?


I usually use 50/50 codex grey/black and then a 2nd highlight pure codex grey. Some people recommend using fortress grey. Basic answer is grey 

Theres a good tutorial on it here, steps 9a and 9b. Black armour is a pain in the ass to highlight so this is a good read.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=28139

I forgot to say earlier but grats on that pink, it's the loudest pink i've ever seen. Please post a squad pic when your done


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

As I said before, great work, great EC marines. Keep it going.


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

So this guy came out well. I still need to get to my not so local GW store to pick up that fortress grey. A 45 min one way drive.
My blastmaster.. hmm well I am having trouble getting a good picture. I think It's a light issue. Maybe just the distance trying to fit his gun in the picture.
But for your viewing.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Great work. Will defently watch this thread. +rep from me.


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

Just finished my first terminator.









I will try to get some better pics up when the sun comes up.
2 am here. I was very please with how he came out.


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

also just noticed a mold line on the end of the gun. will fix that too in the morn.


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

Noise Marine: "It's not pink, its lightish red..."

Respect to your modding.


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

as promised, fixed with better pix.








front









back









left


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

Here's a shot of what I have been working on today.
Obliterator, and got the arm for my Noise champ.
I may do some highlighting to the lightning as I work on him.









and thank you all for the tips, keep em comming. I will be highlighting the black on all with fortress grey next week.
Or as soon as I get to the store.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Personally, I think that adeptus battlegrey makes a nice highlight on black. It's kinda subtle, but still easy to see. If you want brighter, I'd recommend 50/50 - adeptus/fortress. Darker highlights will kinda hide some sloppy brush strokes from a distance. If you feel like taking the time, it'd might be worth your while to mix up some 2:1 warlock purple:skull white, and do some thin highlights on your pinks. A little detail here and there can really make the difference between your models looking "good" and your models looking "great". 

I'm gonna be re-starting work on the my emperor's children fairly soon here, so keep an eye out for that. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

another late night finish.
Noise Champ









I had a long weeknend at work and slept most of monday.
I did finish the obliterator but have yet to take pics.
So tomorrow I should have up oblit pics and more of this fellow.
Thanx


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

Obliterator. I will have a few of these in my army and will try to do each a lil different.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

There are some spectacular conversions here. Truly fine work. Particularly the dp and the obliterator. Most repworthy.


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

terminator number 2


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

I want to apologize for the lag in my work.
2 weeks back our dog died. he was pushing 104 in dog yrs, so we were kinda just waiting for it but it still hit hard.
Had him since my sophomore year in high school. 1993 I think.
Any how, my wife and I got a new dog to make it easier on her son, my step son.

I have always wanted a hound dog and now I have one.
He is a blue tic **** hound, 2 years old.
I named him HORUS. yes after our glorious warmaster.









In the mean time i have still been working and will have pics up as soon as i take them.
I have done another obliterator and another sonic guy.
With some works in progress scaterd about my desk.

So I hope you all understand the delay.
Positive note my wife"s ring is done being fixed. Means a trip to the GW store. Since both stores are in the same area.
Thanx for reading and take care all


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

oblit 2 went with purple skin like my DP



























and sonic guy number 2


----------

